# got me a betta for xmas



## thebrick (Dec 20, 2006)

really nice teal,blue,red crowntail.

right now its in a store cup  getting ALOT of tanks in the next couple days, found alot of online deals. 

cant wait to get this little guy in a tank and begin on my fish room.


----------



## thebrick (Dec 20, 2006)

got a 5gal, i want to add another fish or 2 in with him.

ideas please


----------



## frogman5 (Mar 13, 2007)

if its a five gallon dont add any other fish...you could do shrimp but betta may kill it but who knows he will either kill it or not kill it


----------



## Allie72 (Dec 22, 2008)

You could add and oto for clean up crew or a snail. 
For the most part betta due best alone in 5g from my experience anyway. Now I have a 10g with my CT boy and an oto trio. He ignores them most of the time, the odd chase.


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

Do not put a single oto in a 5 gallon tank, it probably won't do well. They are VERY sensitive to water quality.

If I were you, I'd get maybe a snail or some shrimp, and just leave it at that. You could theoretically put some guppies in there, but the betta would possibly attack the male.


----------



## Sea-Agg2009 (Aug 2, 2008)

you could put a single betta with a mystery snail. Make sure you prepare the tank properly before you go putting anything in there.


----------



## thebrick (Dec 20, 2006)

tank is up and running, used some old filtration and stuff tests came back good. the betta is in there and loving it. 

ill have to visit the lfs see what they have. thanks for the suggestions. ill get pics when i am happy with the end result


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

I always keep a couple of female guppies and/or a couple of female platies with my bettas in a 5 gallon tank. have set up several small tanks this way.
I always keep a betta in my community tanks.


----------

